# Our Yard Makeover - Part 2 - New Patio



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a sketch of our new patio. At east I hope this is the way it turns out. The concrete guy came by today and took measurements.

Basically, the patio will be 16x16 ' rounded off in one corner. A walkway will tie into our existing sidewalk near the gate. I will build a new gate after the concrete is poured. He is sending pics of stamped concrete projects he has done. Hopefully, it will turn out nice.

And my new BBQ pellet cooker was delayed but will be delivered tomorrow! Whoopee!

Our yard makeover is looking better every day. 
Mike


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Mike - looks like a nice layout - nice job on the fence too. I'm presuming you're going to put some patio furniture into that back corner (seating area)?
When we had our driveway done years ago, we opted for the stamped concrete - looks much better than asphalt or plain concrete. Not sure what your climate is like year round, but up here with our winters (southern Ontario) we get spalling caused by freeze-thaw cycles. I've tried sealing the driveway, but it doesn't really help.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm liking it. Like the rounded areas on the patio as I've seen it before and it looks great


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice looking patio. Here is an idea for a gate Mike. Looking out of our patio. Made this gate 3 years ago.
Fence is now painted white.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice plan.

I have a bunch of that stuff going on right now myself. As I type there is a crew busting up a sidewalk in the back yard.
They'll put in new next week (I hope).


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Mike - looks like a nice layout - nice job on the fence too. I'm presuming you're going to put some patio furniture into that back corner (seating area)?
> When we had our driveway done years ago, we opted for the stamped concrete - looks much better than asphalt or plain concrete. Not sure what your climate is like year round, but up here with our winters (southern Ontario) we get spalling caused by freeze-thaw cycles. I've tried sealing the driveway, but it doesn't really help.


Vince, about your stamped concrete, do you remember how much more it cost to have it stamped as opposed to just brushed?

Bryan


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Vince, about your stamped concrete, do you remember how much more it cost to have it stamped as opposed to just brushed?
> 
> Bryan


It's been quite a few years, but I don't think I got two quotes, just the stamped version.

But, my driveway is about 80 feet, double wide and at that time it was about $15 K, if that helps. Canadian, of course :frown:


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> It's been quite a few years, but I don't think I got two quotes, just the stamped version.
> 
> But, my driveway is about 80 feet, double wide and at that time it was about $15 K, if that helps. Canadian, of course :frown:


Did you have it stained too? I bet it looks nice!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry Mike, I didn't mean to take over your thread.

That's a good Sketchup so I bet the concrete guy will be able to tell what you want.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks real nice. For lawn furniture, you could go to the junk yard and get some old school bus seats. :grin:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Our change request has been submitted to the HOA for approval. Hope to hear from them soon.

In the mean time, I realized if I was ever going to have electrical outlet available, I better get to digging! My plan is to tie in to an existing outlet in the living room, run PVC underground to the fence area where the new BBQ pit will reside. It is only 15 feet but it seemed like 100! I dug it by hand with a pick axe. :surprise: My back hurts! Dig for 3 minutes, rest for thirty! :frown:

I asked my contractor how deep it needed to be because once he covers it with concrete, no one will ever be digging in that area again. I mentioned I it was currently ten inches deep and he said "that's plenty". Yeah, I know code is 18 inches. He asked that I leave each end open so he could see the pipe. Cover the rest.

I drilled a hole in the brick and ran the gray PVC pipe. Then it was time to pull some wire. I needed some way to hold the wire spools so I cobbled up a wooden bracket and mounted it on top of the fence. heh, heh. It worked great! 

Pulling the wire was easy. I have a 50 foot fish tape and it went through the 1/2 inch pipe with very little effort. Thankfully, I had the fore site to put in two 45 deg ells at each bend. My sweetie manned the wire feed and I pulled ever so gently, and the wire pull was complete.

I installed a 15 amp GFCI outlet under a weatherproof cover plate and a type LB fitting at the brick wall. All that is left is tying in the outlet inside the house.

Happy, I am. Just waiting on the HOA to give us the go ahead.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good, Mike ,that will work fine for power. Always handy to have power available close to where you are using it. That soil in the trench looks pretty well compacted ,comes out in chunks. That is the hardest part.

Herb


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks good.

I feel for you having to deal with an HOA, I hated it when I had the place in California, a group of people making decisions on construction and improvements, that wouldn't know which end of a hammer to hit the nail with.

Got a place now and the only HOA is me.... we have an historical group that watches over the Historical District and the old homes here, but I not in that area. :wink:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Someone asked why I needed power in the yard. I said it was for the motorized hammock I have on order! >>>

NOT!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike just a query would it be a problem to slide some gal pipe over your conduit where it comes out of the trench and up the fence and the bricks. It's what's normally done here to protect the PVC.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

HOORAY! I just got the OK to proceed with the project. A HOA member came by and took some pics to attach to the request. They thought the slab was going to be behind the house and possibly block the natural drainage from other homes nearby. We got the straightened out. Honestly, I don't think those folks have a clue, yet they issue the approvals!

Onward through the fog!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Progress can be the most important product at the end of the day. looking good.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Congrats Mike, I see you are well on your way.

I too got my approval from the city to proceed with my build. My old side walk behind the house has been removed
and my concrete contractor is coming back Wednesday. I'm also got to get my electrical conduit in before they pour.
I better get to it!

Bryan


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would recommend Schedule 80 plastic for the electrical run for an outdoor application. Won't rub or tear the insulation or conduct electricity. Make sure it is sealed where the wire comes out of the PVC. Nice project. Didn't I hear you invite the forum members for a Grand Opening cook-out?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It's too late, John. The plastic pipe is installed. The contractor would have started today, but we had storms blow through last night and this morning, so we are in a rain delay! :frown:

We are hoping to get things ready for a cookout soon. I will post an invite. Might involve some travel time for a few of you guys (and gals). :grin:

I have the yard cleared and ready to go.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

No problem, MTS. I'll just charge the airline tickets to you.  Looking good!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> No problem, MTS. I'll just charge the airline tickets to you.  Looking good!


get a couple hundred more while yur ar the airline counter...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'll help cook.........if the beer is cold. Have the steaks and ribs there waiting.

If we all show'd up his "finishing dept" would finish him. He'd be calling her sweetie and then some. lol

HJ


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

You will be enjoying that in no time Mike, looks good. I'm envious of your BBQ pellet cooker, I understand those are sweet!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Rained out! Dang it! :frown:

The contractor gave it his best shot, but Mother Nature won this round. He will be back when it dries up a little.

Even now, I hear thunder in the distance. More rain coming this way...and more forecast for tomorrow.

Note: The pic of our rain Gauge showing almost 4 inches is miniscule compared to some folks on the north and west side of Houston that got 17 inches of rain overnight from Sunday to Monday. It is now called a 500 yr flood. Water erscues are still in progress as I type. No doubt, we are blessed to be on higher ground.

The patio will be built when it gets built! 
Mike


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@MT Stringer

All the best guy. Really like that rain gauge.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Heck, Mike, that's a shallow pool. :laugh2:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The guys showed up this morning bright and early. They managed to finish building the forms and got the steel installed just before the next round of storms rolled through. We got another 1 1/4 inches in about 15 minutes.

Instead of a patio, we currently have a shallow pool.

At least everything is ready for the pour. Hope they get to do it tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> The guys showed up this morning bright and early. They managed to finish building the forms and got the steel installed just before the next round of storms rolled through. We got another 1 1/4 inches in about 15 minutes.
> 
> Instead of a patio, we currently have a shallow pool.
> 
> At least everything is ready for the pour. Hope they get to do it tomorrow or Saturday.


Did they cover it with visqueen to keep it from turning to a mud hole?

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

nope. The ducked and ran from the lightening!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> nope. The ducked and ran from the lightening!


Not to alarm you Mike but here we tent the flat work pours after they are formed. I have seen mud pump it's way to the top of the slab.

A simple low ridge pole and some visqueen stretched over if can keep it dry til they pour, especially if they don't get to it til next week because of the rain.

Just saying.......

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, alrighty then. We finally got some good weather. The mud hole dried quickly and the concrete was poured, stamped and stained all in the same day.

One fellow came back today, pulled the forms, power washed the slab, and dried it with a leaf blower. He then applied a clear sealer, which brought out the nice color. 

So, this patio is a done deal. I have attached some pics of the ordeal. Alll 300 square feet was poured via wheel barrow and two dudes while the others were shoveling, levelling and smoothing. Pretty good team work.

It turned out just like my drawing! :surprise:

More coming in Part 3! :grin:


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That looks nice Mike


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

How did they use those stamps, did they lay them down and run a tool around them or did they use them as a stamp? Did they lay plastic down before the stamps, or just lay the stamp patterns on the color coat? That sealer sure brought out the color nicely.

There are so many ways these are done, sure did a nice job. That is a young mans sport as they say, that concrete flat work is hard on a guys back.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow turned out great !


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm suprised I didn't end up doing this for a living . My dad was a cement finisher , and he told me if you can't finish high school , you can always finish concrete


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> How did they use those stamps, did they lay them down and run a tool around them or did they use them as a stamp? Did they lay plastic down before the stamps, or just lay the stamp patterns on the color coat? That sealer sure brought out the color nicely.
> 
> There are so many ways these are done, sure did a nice job. That is a young mans sport as they say, that concrete flat work is hard on a guys back.
> 
> Herb


Well, we left and went to the beach so I didn't see how they did it. 

They had the concrete finished smooth. Then they broadcast the darker of the two colors and let it sit. This is a powder. They had just started applying the lighter color of stain when we left.

However, since I saw a manual tamper, I can only assume they use it to stamp the patterns. There were about 6 patterns.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks really good Mike. That should bring years of enjoyment. Looking forward to pics of the final layout with the grill and all.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

You say they left the forms on overnight? Thats not the way its done here, where every house has stamped concrete. 

We have a couple hundred square yards of stamped, and it was done with only a couple forms.
Once the concrete is 95% dry, and the powder evenly spread, the form is laid and stamped down with the big weight on a stick, the form is lifted, aligned with the edges on the next area, and stamped again and so on.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Had my driveway stamped years ago. Those patterns are used as stamps. They use several, depending on the pattern you want. They go together like jigsaw puzzles.

Bob, I'm assuming that the forms they left on overnight were not the stamps, but the forms around the edges.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe its the edge shuttering that was left on. I expect we'll find out soon (g)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That's right. The form boards were for the concrete pour. The patterns were stamped, then removed.

Very happy with the results.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

one language, two nations.
Europe would call that shuttering, but thats just for info. (g)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> one language, two nations.
> Europe would call that shuttering, but thats just for info. (g)


Now that I am awake, that is what I was fixin'g to say. Just different terminology. Same result.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Had my driveway stamped years ago. Those patterns are used as stamps. They use several, depending on the pattern you want. They go together like jigsaw puzzles.
> 
> Bob, I'm assuming that the forms they left on overnight were not the stamps, but the forms around the edges.


I think you are right Vince.

On Mikes job, by the size of the stamps and the width of the groves, it looks more like they ran a tool around them. Just guessing.

We did a lot of that years ago when it first became popular and the stamps were like branding irons and they would stand on them and use 2 and work across the slab. But those were brick paver designs too. And when they wanted a rounded edge they would lay visqueen down before they stamped to get the rounded edges on the "brick". 
They also had the stone slate patterns ,not as big as Mikes, in an open Branding iron type stamp.

In this area the Mexican cement finishers were the best at it .

How ever they did Mike's they did a good job, and it is so much nicer than just broomed concrete.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Not only does she install cabinets, she builds fences too! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

Pretty soon she won't even need you............. unless, of course, you own the tools she's using. lol

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Mike,
> 
> Pretty soon she won't even need you............. unless, of course, you own the tools she's using. lol
> 
> HJ


Somebody's got to document our stroll through life. Might as well be me. :grin:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Great helper there, Mike.

Nice grouping on the silhouette but there's two wayward rounds up high :surprise:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@MT Stringer

The attached thumbnails don't show on my screen. I can see all your other posts. Suggestions?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> @MT Stringer
> 
> The attached thumbnails don't show on my screen. I can see all your other posts. Suggestions?


Must have pulled them, they are gone on my screen too.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> @MT Stringer
> 
> The attached thumbnails don't show on my screen. I can see all your other posts. Suggestions?


I don't have any idea why the image would not show. I see it. Have you been a bad boy on here lately? >


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@MT Stringer

Appreciate the feedback. I rebooted, ran CCleaner etc and still no luck. Seems Herb has a problem with them as well. Guess were both on the list.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Must have pulled them, they are gone on my screen too.
> 
> Herb


not here either...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@MT Stringer

Quote:
Originally Posted by JFPNCM View Post @MT Stringer 

The attached thumbnails don't show on my screen. I can see all your other posts. Suggestions?
I don't have any idea why the image would not show. I see it. Have you been a bad boy on here lately? 

I believe you must be the bad boy, you've blocked out the Stick as well.


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Really nice Mike, I love the color and the pattern! When do we get to see the new barbecue?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

MT Born said:


> Really nice Mike, I love the color and the pattern! When do we get to see the new barbecue?


Hopefully today!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I finally got the new gate built and installed. I am disappointed in the pictures. The camera lens on my phone distort the gate. But it is well built and should last a long time.

For the four corners, I cut half lap joints and screwd them together with a liberal dose of Titebond III glue. The support brace is held in place with a bunch of 2 1/2 inch weather proof pocket screws. Then I added a support for the gate latch assembly using the pocket screws.

The gate is nice and sturdy; no wobble.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

Doe this mean you've become "one of them", now that you live in a gated community?

HJ


----------

